# Has anyone ever used a human pregnancy test on a goat?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I was asking, because I wanted to know if it works. My girls always pee right in front of me, and it might be easy enough to catch it in a pan to test. I was wondering if this worked. It would sure save me some grief, and you can usually get like 3 in a box for a decent price.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, it won't work on livestock.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww snap. Ok, I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

They really should come up with something to use on livestock like that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No....something like that would be waaaaay too easy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know...I wish someone would make one for goats!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm... I might have to work on that then.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

They have one for horses and it works. It is a WeeFoal test, and it works the same way as a human pregnancy test. The thing is that human tests test hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin) which a WeeFoal tests for eCG (equine ... ....) The hormones are similar but are different because of the difference in species. I imagine goats have a variation of the same hormone, but a specific tests would need to be developed.

I was very happy with the WeeFoal though, for anyone who wants to use a pee test on their mare. It gave me a very faint line at the earliest day able to be tested (although I should have waited a few extra days for a more readable line so I wouldn't second guess the results.) The neighbors look at you funny though when you follow your horse around it's paddock with a bucket and then catch it's pee. Lucky for me, my mare has a routine to her feeding habits. She eats a few bites, goes out to the same exact spot every time, and pees before she finishes dinner.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

biotracking is developing an on farm test last time i heard!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy ....wouldn't that be nice and easy.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Lets hope this happens one day! I would LOVE that!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> No, it won't work on livestock.


They actually do work on pigs


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

OhCee said:


> KW Farms said:
> 
> 
> > No, it won't work on livestock.
> ...


 :slapfloor: Does not help me there. LOL But good to know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------

